#ubuntu-sa 2011-11-11
<mohammadetakie> السلام عليكم
<daif> mohammadetakie,  عليكم السلام
<mohammadetakie> كيفك ؟
<daif> تمام
<mohammadetakie> معقول مني مصدق عيوني
<daif> ليه
<mohammadetakie> شدلي شعري لو سمحت هههههه
<mohammadetakie> كل مابسأل سؤال للغرف الإنكليزية بيعطوني رابط هالغرفة
<mohammadetakie> فال أسئلكن إلكن
<daif> اسال
<mohammadetakie> وهو الغرفة ولله الحمد شايفها فندق خمس نجوم ( للمنامة ) هههههه
<mohammadetakie> عندك خبرة بنظام أوبنتو ؟
<daif> كل هذا علشان تسأل سؤال ... اطرح سؤالك مباشره
<mohammadetakie> كل ما بفوت بسلم على الموجودين بس ماحدا برد علي
<mohammadetakie> على كل حال سؤالي
<mohammadetakie> عندي كرت دش وما عم أعرف شغلو على نظام أوبنتو
<mohammadetakie> نوع الكرت سكاي ستار 2
<mohammadetakie> ونظام التشغيل أوبنتو 11.10
<mohammadetakie> Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card
<daif> الكرت مدعوم بدون تعريف , شغل برنامج Kaffiene وسيعمل
<mohammadetakie> طيب ثواني لأبحث عن البرنامج
<mohammadetakie> البرنامج منو موجود داخل مركز برمجيات أوبنتو
<mohammadetakie> نورتي ريماس
<ER> مرحبا،نورك محمد
<daif> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kaffeine
<mohammadetakie> أهلا وسهلا بك ريماس
<ER> تسلم محمد
<mohammadetakie> كتبت في الطرفية متل منو مكتوب sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mohammadetakie> ووضعت الرقم السري = وحاليا عم يحمل
<daif> لا تنسى تفعيل مستودعات universe و multiverse
<mohammadetakie> أين أجدهم ؟
<mohammadetakie> الخيارات ضمن مصادر البرمجيات كلهم تم تفعيلهم
<daif> اذا جرب تركيب البرنامج بعد التحديث
<mohammadetakie> عندما ينتهي عمل الطرفية سأقوم بالبحث عنه مرة ثانية
<mohammadetakie> وهذا الأمر هل أضعه عندما تنهي الطرفية تحميل الملفات ؟
<mohammadetakie> sudo apt-get install kaffeine libxine1 libxine1-all-plugins phonon-backend-xine
<daif> نعم
<mohammadetakie> لا أعلم ماذا يحدث ولكنه توقف الطرفية عن العمل
<mohammadetakie> وقد وضعت الأمر الثاني أيضا إنتها منه
<ER> Daif،من أين أنت
<mohammadetakie> سأبحث عن البرنامج لحظة
<daif> من السعوديه
<mohammadetakie> معك محمد من سوريا
<ER> وأنا ريماس من سوريا
<mohammadetakie> وإنت ؟
<mohammadetakie> لم يعثر مركز برمجيات أوبنتو على Kaffiene
<daif> ماهي المشكلة او ماهي رسالة الخطأ
<mohammadetakie> داخل الطرفية إنتها فقمت بإغلاقه
<mohammadetakie> أما مركز برمجيات أوبنتو يقول لي أنه لايوجد البرنامج
<ER> daif؛ شو اسمك
<mohammadetakie> ولكن أعتقد عندما وضعت الأمر الثاني لم يكن إنتها من الأمر الأول
<mohammadetakie> إسمي محمد
<mohammadetakie> هل أعيد تشغيل الطرفية من جديد ؟
<mohammadetakie> وسبب وضعي للأمر الثاني داخل الطرفية أنه توقف عن التحميل وعندما ضغطت عليه توقف نهائيا
<ER> daif؛
<mohammadetakie> قمت بوضع الأمر مرة ثانية في الطرفية sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ER> daif؛ بحسك اهبل
<ER> daif؛
<ER> daif؛
<ER> daif؛ حبيبي أين ذهبت وتركتني
<ER> اهى اهى اهى اهى
<ER> daif؛ حبيبي اهى اهى اهى اهى
<mohammadetakie> السلام عليكم
<mohammadetakie> عودة طيبة أخي
<ER> مرحبا
<ER> شو شباب نايمين
#ubuntu-sa 2011-11-12
<Z-18> هاي
<Oneofpeople> اهلأ عبد الله
<Z-18> اهلابك
<A-93> نورتي عشقي
<Oneofpeople> نورك عبدالله
<A-93> حياتي
<Oneofpeople> What?
<A-93> تعي نفوت رومناحاج بقا
<Oneofpeople> ?
#ubuntu-sa 2012-11-05
<sary> mohamedalaa98: assalamu alkum,welcom.
<mohamedalaa98> wa alaykom alsalam :)
<mohamedalaa98> welcome :)
<sary> How are you akhy ..
